#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  New Around Here

## Pendragon

Hey! So this is literally my first ever forum! I usually use apps rather than websites. 

Uh- mah name's Pendragon. My sign is Scorpio. Buh- writing is a passion of mine. Really love it. Also, fire is pretty. 

In case you can't tell I have no idea what I'm doing, but I'm trying.  ::D: 

Do I like make a persona or something? I've been on a couple apps where people did that. Is that a thing here?

----------


## Corrik55

Well as long as you have my last name, may as well stop by to say Greetings!

This is a place where people can socialize, try different forms of creative writing, make blogs, and set up/participate in Roleplaying together! Most folks either prefer setting up stories and scenarios, or hopping into any that sound interesting to try out!

There is also places to just play word games and chat if you are just looking to get to know peeps and hang out until something more involved inspires ya!

----------


## V

Hey there Pendragon, welcome!  :(wave): 

We do things a little differently than those apps but I imagine it's similar. Typically an RP will have a character sheet for you to fill out, usually straightforward enough. We also have a Character Bios section if you like creating them.  ::>: 

Let us know if you have more questions

----------


## Hannelorian

Hello! Welcome! As another new-ish person, I found the best thing was simply to look around, read lots of things. I also strongly encourage everyone to join in on the forum games.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Pendragon!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Pendragon!

Unless it's a sequel, all these games offered in our forums are stand-alone. While the usual forum rules apply, the person running the game may offer rules of their own and their own character sheet to help explain your character to them.

If you were looking to run some sort of D&D or other style of rpg, there is the persistent worlds forum. you just need five others to join you for the mods to create the forum.

Mostly, we just want to have some fun. 

So, what sort of game appeals to you? Fantasy? Modern? Science fiction? A parody of a tv show, book, or movie?

----------


## Kach

Welcome to the Roleplay Adventures Forum!!! 

We are all friendly here, so jump in wherever. Read the helpful rules and FAQ too!

----------

